# Suboxone; Bliss and then Vomit Hell



## KiefCatcher (Jul 22, 2011)

I've taken suboxone a few times before this. I never exceeded 2mg at once simply because it really fucks me up. I don't have an opiate habit, so when it does what it does it wastes me. Anyways, my friend and I bought an 8mg suboxone - pictured above - and we just split it in half then cut it into 1mg pieces. We dosed 1mg each and chilled. About an hour later I took another 1mg. Then 30 mins later I took .5mg. Then 15mins later I took .5mg. Then about an hour later I took another milligram. Total dosage:4mg. I feel amazing for a good while. I'm at the house nodding out infront of the TV. All of the sudden I'm hit with this nausea. I ignore it and it goes away. Five minutes later it comes back out of no where and I barely made it to the bathroom before I threw up. It was a hard bodyracking action that was painful on the throat and I only puked up a little bit of orange colored water. Then a few seconds after that I really started puking and over the course of 2-3 hours I emptied the contents of my stomach into the toilet. Towards the end it was clear almost foamy shit everytime. It was sick. I still felt the effects of suboxone after I was done being sick and fell asleep pretty quickly. Also, I noted that my heart was absolutely floored through most of the vomiting. In the 95-115 bpm range.


----------



## brandon. (Jul 23, 2011)

Ouch man that's horrible. Suboxone, in my opinion, tastes disgusting. At least the strips do. I would imagine it would be a lot worst coming back up. 

I have a bottle of 100 of the sub lingual strips. They don't really do anything for me. Then again I just take one every so often because I'm trying to ween off the oxycodone (30mg blues) a little bit. I'm prescribed 180/mo but I end up just taking them because I have them rather than out of necessity (ends up being over 4/day). I'm going to cut back to two a day, one in the morning and one at night. Then I keep the rest for breakthrough pain.

How's the actual buzz from suboxone? Did you take them orally or did you insufflate (or even intravenously)? The film I have are 8mg/2mg. I assume that means 8mg buprenorphine and 2mg naloxone. Maybe my history of medicating with opioids might be the reason 8mg does nothing for me.


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeh the action is totally different on someone far clean of opiates. The buzz is a lot like OC or Methadone except euphoria comes and goes in short 20 minute bursts. The body high is a little weird, youre not as heavy as you would think you are on OC but coordination is messed up, depth perception, audio distortions, I guess "visual disturbances" (like tracers or blurry vision), relaxation, mood lift (generally), heightened appreciation for music. Tingly sensations like OC and itchy nose/head/ears. Its enjoyable if you dont get sick. I take them sublingually.


----------



## Akira F2 (Jul 23, 2011)

First of all, I thought this was a cannabis forum. Second, Suboxone contains Naltrexone which is an opioid blocker. If NOT TAKEN UNDER THE TOUNGE the naltrexone will kick in and clear the opioids off their receptor sites thus making you sick. You are a moron for taking such a drug, why not just go buy a bag of dope from your local ghetto? I hate the fact people use opioid pharmaceutical pills (Oxy contin, morphine, subutex, suboxone, etc... ) and trash heroin.. when all your doing in taking a bunch of byproduct OTHER then the favored opioids you seem to love.

I kicked a heroin / methadone habit after 10 years... so I am extremely bias for STUPID ASS wannabee users like you.


----------



## Unnk (Jul 23, 2011)

akira you are on a cannabis forum but in a all substances other than cannabis sub forum so calm down sparky


----------



## brandon. (Jul 23, 2011)

Akira F2 said:


> First of all, I thought this was a cannabis forum. Second, Suboxone contains Naltrexone which is an opioid blocker. If NOT TAKEN UNDER THE TOUNGE the naltrexone will kick in and clear the opioids off their receptor sites thus making you sick. You are a moron for taking such a drug, why not just go buy a bag of dope from your local ghetto? I hate the fact people use opioid pharmaceutical pills (Oxy contin, morphine, subutex, suboxone, etc... ) and trash heroin.. when all your doing in taking a bunch of byproduct OTHER then the favored opioids you seem to love.
> 
> I kicked a heroin / methadone habit after 10 years... so I am extremely bias for STUPID ASS wannabee users like you.


Akira, relax man. This is a cannabis forum, but this is a sub forum dedicated to all other substances. There are posts are making crack and meth, tons of posts about acid, shrooms, as well as a plethora of posts about research chemicals. I suggest you stay out of this sub forum if you take offense to such things.

No one in this thread is suggesting using pharmaceuticals and trashing heroin, so I'm not sure where the attitude is coming from.

I don't mean to be argumentative but suboxone contains naloxone, not naltrexone nor does it contain nalorphine. All aforementioned antagonists are easy to confuse. I know that for a fact. I even just grabbed my suboxone to make sure I'm not spreading false info.


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 23, 2011)

Akira F2 said:


> First of all, I thought this was a cannabis forum. Second, Suboxone contains Naltrexone which is an opioid blocker. If NOT TAKEN UNDER THE TOUNGE the naltrexone will kick in and clear the opioids off their receptor sites thus making you sick. You are a moron for taking such a drug, why not just go buy a bag of dope from your local ghetto? I hate the fact people use opioid pharmaceutical pills (Oxy contin, morphine, subutex, suboxone, etc... ) and trash heroin.. when all your doing in taking a bunch of byproduct OTHER then the favored opioids you seem to love.
> 
> I kicked a heroin / methadone habit after 10 years... so I am extremely bias for STUPID ASS wannabee users like you.


Dude, you are just a tool. You listen to what THEY tell you, but never do your OWN research. Look where that got you?
Naltrexone is NOT in Suboxone, that is Naloxone. Naltrexone is actually orally active, Naloxone is NOT orally active and only active when IVed. The thing is, Bupenorphine has such a high affinity for the mu-opioid receptors that it blocks all the naloxone from binding to the receptor, so you do NOT have to put it under your tongue to get an effect. You can IV, plug, snort it, and you WILL get enhanced effect (I snort them just to get more effect as I feel they have more anti-depressant properties this way) I use Suboxone for its Anti-depressant properties (What my doctor has agreed to say he prescribed it for)

So, PLEASE, get REAL facts, before you insult someone who is doing NOTHING wrong, and you waltz in here like you know everything. Then after you proceed to embarrass yourself with your words, you also spew out MYTHS about something you purport to know a lot about.. That is just RIDICULOUSNESS. I NEED SUBOXONE TO FUNCTION, ask my doctor.


----------



## ...... (Jul 23, 2011)

I've taken a few little pieces of a pill like you posted and I was like a fucking zombie only able to walk a few steps without puking.I had no opiate tolerance then.


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jul 23, 2011)

Akira F2 said:


> First of all, I thought this was a cannabis forum. Second, Suboxone contains Naltrexone which is an opioid blocker. If NOT TAKEN UNDER THE TOUNGE the naltrexone will kick in and clear the opioids off their receptor sites thus making you sick. You are a moron for taking such a drug, why not just go buy a bag of dope from your local ghetto? I hate the fact people use opioid pharmaceutical pills (Oxy contin, morphine, subutex, suboxone, etc... ) and trash heroin.. when all your doing in taking a bunch of byproduct OTHER then the favored opioids you seem to love.
> 
> I kicked a heroin / methadone habit after 10 years... so I am extremely bias for STUPID ASS wannabee users like you.


Wannabe user? What the fuck is that? I wasn't aware that everyone's goal in life was to become a strungout no good junkie. Besides, I was addicted to methadone a few years ago so you're not the only one who's "been there" for whatever its worth. Also, the post right above yours clearly states that I took the suboxone sublingually. Although you did have your chemicals mixed up Naloxone will make you sick if ingested orally without dissolving, its not the buprenorphine makin' people sick. Anyways. I'll let your ignorance do all the talking for me...


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jul 23, 2011)

Took 8 mg of suboxone in a halfway house one time and puked guts. So I know what you mean Kiefcatcher. My face was white as a ghost.


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jul 23, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Took 8 mg of suboxone in a halfway house one time and puked guts. So I know what you mean Kiefcatcher. My face was white as a ghost.


Hell yeah. I looked like a fucking zombie for most of the next day.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 23, 2011)

i guess its just if you need it or not. just like hadd, i have to take suboxone. if it werent for that id still be taking stupid fuckin opiates and thats not good. imo theres nothing bad to say about this drug. its an actual lifesaver.


----------



## brandon. (Jul 23, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> i guess its just if you need it or not. just like hadd, i have to take suboxone. if it werent for that id still be taking stupid fuckin opiates and thats not good. imo theres nothing bad to say about this drug. its an actual lifesaver.


Definitely. I know more than a hand full of people that would be dead without suboxone. I feel for anyone that's addicted to opiates. It's fucking hell.


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 24, 2011)

How do you find it interacts with other drugs, mescbandit????


----------



## ataxia (Jul 24, 2011)

just got to give the OP some shit for a second. You're used to taking 2 mgs right??? By the way you're describing the way you were taking the pill ..... like .5 mg every 15 minutes. You ended up taking twice your usual dose correct?
Before you start popping pills .... realize that it takes more than 15 minutes to go through you're system. You're dealing with REAL medication here son. Popping pharmies is one thing ... but you're sounding downright idiotic by telling us you were taking them like a 1/2 hour here, 15 minutes there.... Do a bit of research on the medication you're taking. I'm sure if you did you would've realized there was no reason to dose yourself the way you did. btw .... F this post no one cares that you took suboxone and got sick .

It's like posting that mexican food gave you the shits after eating it. If you wanna be a big boy, you have to deal with the big boy side effects.... and do some research next time.


----------



## ataxia (Jul 24, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> i guess its just if you need it or not. just like hadd, i have to take suboxone. if it werent for that id still be taking stupid fuckin opiates and thats not good. imo theres nothing bad to say about this drug. its an actual lifesaver.


congrats on weeining, or not being on the opiates. I have a few friends that kicked with suboxone and it saved a few of thier lives.
To say there's nothing bad about the drug ... welll ....
the kids are usuing it to get high obiviously ( the OP) and it will eventually get a bad name once enough kids are popping the suboxone instead of mommy and daddy's perc script. But wait that already happend didn't it...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 24, 2011)

it never really interacts badly hadd. i just take my suboxone in the morning and normally dont partake in the daytime. im guess im just more of a nighttime kind of guy. i was kinnda worried about that when i did K for the first time since ive been on suboxone but it was fantastic as usual. i also tried to do as much research as possible before hand just incase.


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jul 24, 2011)

ataxia said:


> just got to give the OP some shit for a second. You're used to taking 2 mgs right??? By the way you're describing the way you were taking the pill ..... like .5 mg every 15 minutes. You ended up taking twice your usual dose correct?
> Before you start popping pills .... realize that it takes more than 15 minutes to go through you're system. You're dealing with REAL medication here son. Popping pharmies is one thing ... but you're sounding downright idiotic by telling us you were taking them like a 1/2 hour here, 15 minutes there.... Do a bit of research on the medication you're taking. I'm sure if you did you would've realized there was no reason to dose yourself the way you did. btw .... F this post no one cares that you took suboxone and got sick .
> 
> It's like posting that mexican food gave you the shits after eating it. If you wanna be a big boy, you have to deal with the big boy side effects.... and do some research next time.


These baseless, unfounded assumptions that I am ignorant or naive or a kid even are total garbage. I won't argue with you because I know you just as well as you know me: not at all. Please take your hate elsewhere.


----------



## razorbackred (Jul 24, 2011)

i was on subs for 6 months and split between taking subs and doing oxys, it was a vicious cycle, it wasnt until i went to rehab and cleaned up from all substances was I actually free. Today I feel better, i look better, and my mind is better.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 24, 2011)

There is no naltrexone in Suboxone, it is naloxone. They put the naloxone in to deter IV use of Suboxone. Too bad bupe has a higher affinity for the opioid receptor than naloxone so it doesn't do anything.
Bupe is a lifesaver for a lot of people and people with no opioid tolerance abusing it really pisses me off. It's going to get bumped to schedule 2 which will mean patients will need monthly visits because they can't have refills.


----------



## backwoodsburner (Jul 24, 2011)

opiates do that.... try herion its way better


----------



## FamilyFarmer (Jul 24, 2011)

if your taking subs and puking...then you dont need to be taking them at all. For many, this pill has allowed them to get back to living a normal life. I myself had been on opiates for about 5 yrs. And when I say on...I mean full blow addict. No, I never stole or did any shady shit to get my pills....but when I think of how much fucking money I spent EVERY FUCKING DAY...it makes me sick. And if there is such thing as a "functioning addict"...I fit the description to a T. I worked everyday, ran my own business, and made plenty of money, and raised my family the entire 5 yrs. It was my wife who noticed the mood swings and just simply not being able to explain where hundreds of dollars every few days were disappearing to, that changed my situation. 

Guys, its not a good feeling when your wife calls you at work screaming about your toddler finding a burnt spoon and bringing it to momma. Of course thats when she started tearing up my shit to find evidence of what I was doing. Of course she found it all. The rigs, spoons, and even my last pills. What hurt the worst, is listening to her yell...not only because she's mad...but because she doesnt want my kids to grow up without a father because of some stupid fucking drug. And try explaining to the person you love...the person you do EVERYTHING with...that I couldnt quit cold turkey because of the pain of withdrawls. She didnt understand at all. See...my wife is THE BEST EVER! We had the opportunity to travel the world with work when we were younger. And we always had a good time using various opiates (including heroin) to have a good time. But of course...we never used a needle. It was my dumb ass...who HAD to get to that point that everybody says..."once you try it that way, you never go back". It was true and I paid dearly for it. 

But luckily...I made it through the whole ordeal. And I can tell you...suboxone helped me feel normal again. The last couple of times I tried to get high were a waste because the subs blocked my brains receptors from enjoying the opiates. 

So please people...do not abuse this pill. If you find yourself with one, look up someone you know who is having hell abusing prescription painkillers and give it to them along with info on how to get their life back...


----------



## ataxia (Jul 24, 2011)

KiefCatcher said:


> These baseless, unfounded assumptions that I am ignorant or naive or a kid even are total garbage. I won't argue with you because I know you just as well as you know me: not at all. Please take your hate elsewhere.


 you're right ....I'm not assuming you're a kid. But i am assuming that you don't know much about pharmacuticals.
It just didn't make sense to me that you were popping more and more without waiting for the effect to kick in. You're OP is also like a "what happend to me??" type deal. C'mon man you could've researched the drug easily and expected to vomit violently since you aren't constant user .... like few other posters said if you were vomiting, you didn't need to be taking em.
If you wanted to get opiate high, take the fucking opiates.
Excuse me if i sound like a dick but what pisses me off is misuse of drugs. I've done it, i'm sure mostof us have.
Now the abuse of pharmies has made it hard for people that actually need the meds to get em.


----------



## brandon. (Jul 24, 2011)

FamilyFarmer said:


> if your taking subs and puking...then you dont need to be taking them at all. For many, this pill has allowed them to get back to living a normal life. I myself had been on opiates for about 5 yrs. And when I say on...I mean full blow addict. No, I never stole or did any shady shit to get my pills....but when I think of how much fucking money I spent EVERY FUCKING DAY...it makes me sick. And if there is such thing as a "functioning addict"...I fit the description to a T. I worked everyday, ran my own business, and made plenty of money, and raised my family the entire 5 yrs. It was my wife who noticed the mood swings and just simply not being able to explain where hundreds of dollars every few days were disappearing to, that changed my situation.
> 
> Guys, its not a good feeling when your wife calls you at work screaming about your toddler finding a burnt spoon and bringing it to momma. Of course thats when she started tearing up my shit to find evidence of what I was doing. Of course she found it all. The rigs, spoons, and even my last pills. What hurt the worst, is listening to her yell...not only because she's mad...but because she doesnt want my kids to grow up without a father because of some stupid fucking drug. And try explaining to the person you love...the person you do EVERYTHING with...that I couldnt quit cold turkey because of the pain of withdrawls. She didnt understand at all. See...my wife is THE BEST EVER! We had the opportunity to travel the world with work when we were younger. And we always had a good time using various opiates (including heroin) to have a good time. But of course...we never used a needle. It was my dumb ass...who HAD to get to that point that everybody says..."once you try it that way, you never go back". It was true and I paid dearly for it.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you had to go through that man. My father is heavily addicted to opiates. The saddest part is it's due to legitimate use. 20 years of being in pain and having to take morphine and oxycontin daily. I've seen the hell he's gone through and my heart really goes out to you.

I take oxycodone daily, and have the suboxone as a predictive measure because after just a few hours of not dosing, I start getting the chills and hot flashes and the stomach cramps. I can't image going through what you guys have been through.

I'd give up my whole bottle of suboxone in a heart beat to anyone going through serious opiate withdrawal.


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jul 24, 2011)

ataxia said:


> you're right ....I'm not assuming you're a kid. But i am assuming that you don't know much about pharmacuticals.
> It just didn't make sense to me that you were popping more and more without waiting for the effect to kick in. You're OP is also like a "what happend to me??" type deal. C'mon man you could've researched the drug easily and expected to vomit violently since you aren't constant user .... like few other posters said if you were vomiting, you didn't need to be taking em.
> If you wanted to get opiate high, take the fucking opiates.
> Excuse me if i sound like a dick but what pisses me off is misuse of drugs. I've done it, i'm sure mostof us have.
> Now the abuse of pharmies has made it hard for people that actually need the meds to get em.


I work in a pharmacy, man. I took all the pharmacology courses in college, passed clinicals with flying colors, memorized the top 200 prescription drugs their brand names and generic names, and passed my state's exam to become certified to work in hospitals or institutions. I know what I'm taking and what could happen. I've abused opiates before. Been there done that. This is more of a "I took Suboxone, and this is how I responded." There will always be abuse of prescription drugs. That will never go away. I can't change what's already been set in motion. My heart goes out to the person who is really in pain or really needs to kick a habit that can't get a prescription. If they need it, they will get it.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Jul 30, 2011)

I dont withdraw at all when using suboxone or subutex.. Its great..

Oh and no puking either, never puked off either of them..


----------



## brandon. (Jul 31, 2011)

KiefCatcher said:


> If they need it, they will get it.


Unfortunately not the case. I wish it were though. Suboxone/subutex are fucking expensive as all hell. My prescription cost me almost $1000.


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jul 31, 2011)

brandon. said:


> Unfortunately not the case. I wish it were though. Suboxone/subutex are fucking expensive as all hell. My prescription cost me almost $1000.


Nonetheless, you have a prescription.


----------



## Beansly (Jul 31, 2011)

I would be a tool if I didn't say that it's people like you (Op) that give methadone treatment/heroin/opiate detox a bad name. You know how many retarded fights I've had on this website where I've had to defend methadone treatment for opiate addicts? Too many.
Their main complaint is that the programs creates more addicts than it helps, and people like you make it hard for people like me to defend it.
You are hurting the cause. And for the record, my drug of choice was methadone on the streeds and yes, I went to a methadone clinic to kick it. I'd be lying if I didn't say that it's hard to take advantage of the program because my addicted-ass did for like 6 months. Uping and uping my dose, by lying on the stupid evaluation, but eventually (2 years later), I detoxed out.
Quit half-assing it. An addict put it to me this way once. He gave me a the Mr Miagi, Karate Kid analogy; lol
Miagi: "Either you karate do "yes" or karate do "no." You karate do "guess so,"
[_makes squish gesture_] 
Miyagi: just like grape. Understand? 

Quit half assing it. Pick up the needle and get it over with. Or don't. "Get busy living, or get busy dying."


----------



## KiefCatcher (Jul 31, 2011)

Who said I was half assing anything? I wanted to take suboxone. I am not prescribed suboxone. I got suboxone from a drug dealer. I didn't think to myself "Im gonna shoot up some junk" and then try to score only to find suboxone. I do the drugs I want to do. Theres time for heroin. Theres time for methadone. Theres time for oxymorphone and dilaudid. I don't keep with one drug (other than marijuana) for long and I have nothing against any drug nor the people who want to use them. Just because there are a million weak-willed people banging H religiously doesn't mean that I can't shoot up once or twice a month and leave it at that. I refuse to develop an addiction. Drugs won't kill you - you will kill yourself, and I won't have that.


----------



## zblade (Apr 10, 2020)

KiefCatcher said:


> Who said I was half assing anything? I wanted to take suboxone. I am not prescribed suboxone. I got suboxone from a drug dealer. I didn't think to myself "Im gonna shoot up some junk" and then try to score only to find suboxone. I do the drugs I want to do. Theres time for heroin. Theres time for methadone. Theres time for oxymorphone and dilaudid. I don't keep with one drug (other than marijuana) for long and I have nothing against any drug nor the people who want to use them. Just because there are a million weak-willed people banging H religiously doesn't mean that I can't shoot up once or twice a month and leave it at that. I refuse to develop an addiction. Drugs won't kill you - you will kill yourself, and I won't have that.


 Maybe reread what you just wrote.I don’t have a problem with opiates but you just described an overdose and you took too much.
If your banging dope or you think a dealer is your friend you’ve already got a problem.


----------



## chrisj82 (Apr 17, 2020)

Ouch bro. Seems like your body was thrown off because it didn't have a tolerance for opioids.

Often they can make people puke. 8mgs is sort of a lot for someone who (I'm guessing) doesn't take opioids often. It also has naloxone in, which typically blocks most euphoric effects of the buprenorphine.

But my guess is your body just didn't respond well to such a high dose of buprenorphine


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Dec 14, 2020)

I have three 8 mg tabs thinking about trying one. I take 1500 to 2000 mg of vicodin every now and then. How much would i yake to get that feeling?


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## kovidkough (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## kovidkough (Dec 14, 2020)

ty guys for narcanning this thread from its comatose for 11 yrs


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 22, 2020)

If your not an opiate addict taking suboxone for opiate addiction maintenance then most likely suboxone is gonna be too strong for you n make you sick...suboxone can produce a "high"...but its not like a real opiate high...at all...I've been on subs for 5yrs str8...I was an opiate addict for 20yrs...subs allow me to maintain a somewhat "normal" n productive life...they give me a boost of energy and somewhat of a good mood but no high...I've tried every way possible to get hi off of them...nasal intravenous sublingual...no hi...I take 8mg a day sometimes 12 or 16mgs depends on what I have goin on...I've given pieces of sub to guys I work with and 2mgs make em sick as a dog...if your not an opiate addict and you wanna get a decent feel good buzz off suboxone then just take like 1mg n increase your dose if needed...as far as opiate maintenance drugs for feeling goes methadone is your best bet...I love methadone I was on it for a few years n you can get a really good feel good hi off of methadone n if your on methadone and you've reached your ceiling to where you can't get hi off of it anymore you can bang that shit...you gotta get an animal syringe like from Tractor Supply or some farm store bc a regular insulin needle can't hold enuff juice...draw up 100mgs of that pink liquid gold n prepare for the best rush of your life...head to toe elevator of warmness..try to stand up n you may sit back down...may make you vomit the 1st time but this a welcomed vomit bc you just got where you wanna go...Mmmmmmm it's so good....smh....that's why I'm not on methadone anymore...haha


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 22, 2020)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I have three 8 mg tabs thinking about trying one. I take 1500 to 2000 mg of vicodin every now and then. How much would i yake to get that feeling?


You mean 150 to 200mgs of vicodin??...I'm pretty sure you'd be dead after 2000mgs of vicodin...haha


The 350 or 500mg numbers on the vicodin are for the acetaminophen/cut in the vicodin not the actual hydrocodone/vicodin...vicodin comes in 5mg 7.5mg and 10mg tablets....you'd have to eat 200 10mg pills to take 2000mgs of vicodin

Take a quarter of the sub n see how it feels n go from there


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 3, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> You mean 150 to 200mgs of vicodin??...I'm pretty sure you'd be dead after 2000mgs of vicodin...haha
> 
> 
> The 350 or 500mg numbers on the vicodin are for the acetaminophen/cut in the vicodin not the actual hydrocodone/vicodin...vicodin comes in 5mg 7.5mg and 10mg tablets....you'd have to eat 200 10mg pills to take 2000mgs of vicodin
> ...


Allright im try that


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 3, 2021)

Ive seen alot of people where im from who don’t even do pills but can’t afford there meth addiction so they go get hooked on these just to get high. Lol

plus most people I’ve meet who does suboxone ive asked them why they do it and they say moreless to get high. Not to be on the program to kick a habbit.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 8, 2021)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Allright im try that


Tried it.... bomb


----------



## Wastei (Jan 8, 2021)

Interestingly something marketed to ween you of heroin is more addictive than the drug dependency being treated. Suboxone being a thebaine derivate makes it very addictive. Get in line to support the system I guess. Lol

Had a friend who was addicted to that rat poison. Took him three months to ween of. More than a year to feel somewhat normal. His drugs of choice was Suboxone, Xanax and amphetamines. He uses Kratom today but wants to quit that also.


----------



## TwistedParchment (Jan 8, 2021)

I used Subs twice to get off the pills. The second time I got addicted to them and it was hell getting kicking. I thought for sure I had fried my brain. I couldn’t do anything for 3 weeks after stopping them. No energy or smiles for almost a month.


----------



## wellzner14 (Feb 10, 2021)

I have been through the opiate hell cycle of addiction and can confirm and correct several previous statements.. first of all, my backstory.. I started using Oxycodone and playing around with it to self medicate for a horrible anxiety issue. Started with 15mg of oxy a day and that initially was plenty to get me euphoric and have the opiate itches. After a little bit of time, your tolerance begins to develop and you go from 15mg to 45mg to get the same effect.. Not long after that, you start craving opiates to “make you feel normal,” and when that happens I strongly encourage you to seek out help and get on Suboxone and attend a rehab program and also some narcotics anonymous meetings ASAP. Get yourself a sponsor that can keep you accountable, because once you become physically dependent and get in that cycle of taking oxy just to avoid having a bad day aka “withdrawal” you are on the slipperiest slope downhill and things will either end up with 1) you being completely broke 2) you being arrested/legal issues 3) you end up dead 4) mixture of the aforementioned 3... in active addiction, there is no brake, and the addict will continue to use until physically impossible. Addiction is a chronic, progressive, and fatal disease if not addressed with an appropriate intervention (Inpatient Rehab & Suboxone). Anyways, I was up to 180mg of Oxycodone a day, doing it 3x a week, it was just enough to avoid withdrawal, and that costs about $1 a milligram, so you do the math.. unreal amounts of money..! I finally hit my rock bottom, got a DUI while high on oxy, went to rehab, got on Suboxone (Buprenorphine + Naloxone) sublingual strips that are placed under the tongue, initially I was prescribed 6mg/2mg a day (that’s 6mg Buprenorphine + 2mg Naloxone). The naloxone in the strips is only activated if the sublingual strip is taken in a foreign way (IV injection). People will break down the Suboxone strips and inject it, and when that happens the Naloxone is activated to prevent the synthetic opioid from working. Otherwise, I’d taken correctly under the tongue or inside the cheek, the Naloxone is not activated and the Buprenorphine does it’s job by binding to the mu-opioid receptors and stimulating them just enough to satiate the patients opiate craving, but it doesn’t activate them enough to produce a true euphoric effect like true opiates (heroin, oxy, etc) will cause. Buprenorphine has a ceiling effect, but even to the opiate-naïve individual it can cause them to feel nausea and vomit. I was on Suboxone for 6 months, had to change doctors so I lost my prescription for 3 weeks, so I underwent Suboxone withdrawal, which was horrible, but not as bad as Oxycodone withdrawal, anyways I got back on Suboxone (this time 8mg of just Buprenorphine and no Naloxone via the white tablets) after 3 weeks of clean time, and I took 4mg of Buprenorphine and puked my guts out for a whole day.. this isn’t uncommon and can happen to even former opiate pros like me.. Make sure to start very low dose of Suboxone, and dose yourself slowly over several hours. Look for common opiate like effects to see if it’s working (pin point pupils, not anxious, mildly stimulated, etc.). Anyone who’s never had an opiate problem or has never tried Suboxone (Buprenorphine) before, should definitely start with 1mg, wait 1.5-2.0 hours and then go up by 1mg. Obviously as a former addict, I don’t advise that people abuse drugs and should take them as prescribed, but I live in the real world where people will always abuse drugs, and likely will read this post to learn what the effects of the drug are. So for that purpose, I want them to be as educated as possible and as safe as possible. Suboxone works wonders for former opiate addicts and definitely replaces cravings of Oxycodone, heroin, etc. It provides energy and some anti-anxiety and anti-depressive properties to the patient who’s had an issue with opiates in the past. To the non-opiate user, it will make you feel extremely stimulated, itchy, nauseous, maybe sweaty, and a little euphoric. If you take more than 2mg at once, you will puke, and you will have a bad time lol. Be very very careful, and don’t mix any opiate (synthetic or non-synthetic) with Benzodiazepines (Xanax, clonazepam, Valium, etc.). Mixing with benzodiazepines is a quick way to overdose and die from respiratory failure. If you absolutely are keen on mixing, for the non-opiate user, mix no more than 15mg of opiates and no more than 1mg of a benzodiazepines.. this is a soft rule, but it could be too much of a combo for some, so proceed at your own risk. Again I don’t advise doing this, but I live in the real world where people do this shit despite the information told directly to them. So I’m taking to you bro, don’t do it. And if you do, make sure you have a friend around who’s not doing it, and have some narcan nasal spray around to wake your ass up and bring you back from the fucking grave! Use wisely by friends. If you really feel that you need these kinds of medications, seek out help from a psychiatrist and get a prescription.. they can at least give you a valid reason for having these medications and supervise your use. Good luck and Godspeed! Peace be thy journey. MW


----------

